# Bear attack on Fort Eustis!



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well folks, went to grab the mail today and there was a friggin BEAR in the mailbox! He was kind of bow-legged and smelled good so I brought him home.

Many thanks to Mari @TTecheTTe ! I'll be smoking this tonight in my Colonial Tavern Pipe.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

OOPS!!! Sorry, everyone. Posted this on the wrong forum.


----------

